# Rejected austalian visas due to health grounds (included disabilities)?!



## lacarlina

Hi!
I hope you are well in this difficult time. I am writing here because my son was affected by the australian health requirement, he did not "meet it" because at 11 months of age he was diagnosed in Melbourne-Australia (where he was born) with mosaicism of chromosome 21 (Down Syndrome). We live in Melbourne for two years for study purposes. In 2018 my husband won a Phd scholarship so we planned to return to Australia.
At that time we were already four, my husband, my youngest daughter and me got a visa, but my oldest son, was excluded. We apply for the visa from our country of origin .
According to Australian law, my son represent a high risk to Public Health due to public spending on health and community services. 
From this event, I decided to do my doctoral research on how "the health requirement" is used as a filter for migratory exclusion and how in this way the violation of rights is legitimized of people categorized as "disabled" or with some health problem. Now I am looking for more families like mine, or people who have faced the same situation and who would be willing to share their stories. 

In the event that you decide to share your story, write to me <snip> through this forum.
<snip>

Thank you for your time, I am waiting for any comment.
Kind regard
C.


----------

